

I'm A Thinker, Not a Do-er - acconrad
https://medium.com/@cuppy/im-a-thinker-not-a-doer-23614fbd9de0

======
read
The best advice I've found is: try doing nothing.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7864809](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7864809)

Not getting anything done out of anxiety you should be getting something done
is a real problem a lot of people have. I sure had it at times. I would be
more sympathetic to the author and try to understand the problem better before
calling her names.

------
ashleyp
Work out what's actually important in life and to you, and LET GO of
everything else. Work out what your heart desires, and then the thinking
becomes doing very quickly.

------
percept
The hardest part, is to start.

Take the first step, and the rest get progressively easier.

~~~
swalsh
That's completely wrong. Doing a start-up, or learning any new skill is like
riding a bull. Its easy to get on, and when you do... you have this optimism
that can only come from having no idea what you're doing.

The hardest part is staying on the ride while it tries to shake you off.

------
iamjdg
Wow, are we the same person? Or is this the new state of a generation?

------
hashberry
You're not a thinker--you're a procrastinator.

There a deep emotional issues causing your anxiety, probably from your
childhood. You need to get out of your head. You're stuck in an endless loop.

~~~
socalnate1
"There a deep emotional issues causing your anxiety, probably from your
childhood."

Um, what?

